# SV101-02 is incorrect.



## michele.barnett (Apr 24, 2017)

I have about 30 of these messages on several batches of claims.  It says the above and "expected value is from external code list - HCPCS Code (3) when SV101-02=HC.  Could someone please help out as to what this means and how to fix?


----------

